# Target Ammo,, Lucked out



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was on a budget buying ammo for our group. I was needing some 124gn hollow points. I ordered the lower cost Remington white box.








What they sent me was the more expensive green box stuff 124gn








I got an email that said they were out so I got the better stuff in place of the white box stuff. 
Lucked out


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

That is a sign of a good vendor that wants to keep your business. I use that ammo in my Taurus 738 380ACP pocket pistol.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

What vendor was that? Usually your told it’s on back order or they regret that your order can not be filled. I call that great service.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sooooooooooo........ _how much_ did you score? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Sooooooooooo........ _how much_ did you score? :tango_face_wink:


I ordered 2,000 rounds but only 500 rounds were for me.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> What vendor was that? Usually your told it's on back order or they regret that your order can not be filled. I call that great service.


It's called Target Sports This is the first time I used them. Good prices and free shipping on a lot of ammo.
https://www.targetsportsusa.com/default.aspx


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I use them all the time. I have no complaints and love the free shipping on all cases of ammo.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

